# Life Before Life?



## Astroboy (Jul 10, 2009)

*[FONT=Arial,Arial]       Desmond






[/FONT]*[FONT=Arial,Arial]       There are lots of stories of *very young children* that still remember          what it was like *before* they came down here to this life. In the          book "Life before birth" the authors Peter and Mary Harrison recount that          little Desmond first spoke of his other life at the age of three and a          half. 

He surprised his mother Dorothy one day by telling her, "You know mommy,          before I came to be with you, I was with aunty Ruth!" He couldn’t have          known that his aunty had had a still born baby about ten years before.          She has a hard time talking about it, so the family never mentions it.          Desmond told his mum, that it was warm and dark with Aunty Ruth. When          asked where he was before, he replied "I went back *home* of course--the          place I lived before I came to be with Aunty Ruth, where all the *nice          fields* are and all the *other little boys and girls*." He mentioned          there were big people there also that took care of them and that the children          played games and attended *school*. Dorothy recounts how Desmond          told her how the children used to play in *pools*. "But when I asked          him if he swam, he answered no."

He explained, "We didn’t swim because *we didn’t sink* and we *never          got wet*. When we went into the water we just floated on top and *the          * *water just fell off* when we got out and made its way back          to the pool. And we were all dry…The *water played songs* for us          , but not with words. When we picked up some water, it went tinkle tinkle."
        Another day Desmond told more about Heaven as Dorothy was planting some          seeds with her son. Dorothy says: "He took my breath away when he told          me he used to make his own *singing flowers*."

When I asked what he meant, he answered: "You know *flowers with the          music coming out of them*." 

He explained that he and one of his friends in Heaven had been taught          how to make flowers. All they had to do was to *think of the flower          stage by stage* and the flower would appear in the colours he wanted          and started to play music.

As Desmond got older the stories of his other home become fewer.
        "Now he's six years old, he seems to have forgotten them." Says his mother,          "but I am certain he must have had some strange experiences."






[/FONT]        [FONT=Arial,Arial]*Daniel
*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Arial]
Another toddler called Daniel,          spoke of his experiences to his mother when he was two and a half, when          he saw the *sea* for the first time in his life. 

His mother Greta said, "I thought that his eyes were going to pop out          of his head. He ran straight in and started dancing up and down."

Then Daniel told her, "*I had to go into the water to get born*,          Mummy, it wasn't the same as the sea though. *It was a river*."

Asked where that was, he replied: "You know *Heaven*, where all the          little boys and girls live before they are born. It's where the river          was."[/FONT]
              [FONT=Arial,Arial]*
Lorna
*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Arial]
Lorna Bradshaw, at two years          old had clear memories of being in Heaven before she was born, and remembers          *meeting Jesus*. She spoke about it first time when her grandfather          died. She said, "I expect when I am old, I'll be quite glad to die," she          told her mother Margaret.

"Everybody I love will be with Jesus and I'll want to be there too."

Margaret asked her where she had met Him.

"It was when I was *at my other home before I was born*," said Lorna.          

"Everybody knew it was Jesus when He came to see us. Everybody talked          about Him coming." Lorna's father wondered if she had seen pictures of          Jesus before and perhaps confused her present with an imagined past, or          that she had simply dreamed about it. 
        Lorna answered: "Oh, I did see pictures of Jesus, but I liked Him better          when I saw Him *really*."

Her father argued, "But you haven't died yet, Lorna, so how could you          know about Heaven?"

"I died the last time," she said, "When I was little I got sick and went          back to Jesus."
        Her Father asked what Jesus was like, and Lorna's face lit up.

"He was pretty," she told her father,". "He had *shiny eyes* and          He *made us all glad*."[/FONT]
       [FONT=Arial,Arial]       * * *​       [/FONT]* [FONT=Arial,Arial]Pre-Life          Life Excerpt From "Embraced By The Light" 
[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Arial]Courtesy Betty Eady[/FONT]​       [FONT=Arial,Arial]       
Selecting a Body






 [/FONT]*[FONT=Arial,Arial] 

I returned to the garden and met my earlier escorts again. I had seen          people progressing in the worlds I had visited, working toward becoming          more like our Father, and I was curious about our development on earth.          How do we grow?

My escorts were pleased with my question, and they took me to *a place          where many spirits prepared for life on earth*. They were mature spirits--I          saw no children spirits during my entire experience. [Editor:          Which doesn't mean that there aren’t any, as we just learned from the          article before this one] I saw how desirous these spirits were          of coming to earth. *They looked upon life here as a school* where          they could learn many things and *develop the attributes they lacked*.          I was told that we had all *desired* to come here, that we had actually          *chosen* many of our *weaknesses* and difficult situations in          our lives so that we could grow. I also understood that sometimes *we          were given weaknesses* which would be for our *good*. The Lord          also gives us gifts and talents according to his will. We should never          compare our talents or weaknesses to another's. We each have what we need;          we are *unique*. Equality of spiritual weaknesses or gifts is *not          important*.

"…We were also given the *spiritual* attributes we would need for          our missions, many of them specially designed for our needs. Our parents          had their own set of spiritual attributes, some of which may have been          passed down to us, and we watched how they used these abilities. While          maturing, we also acquired other attributes. Now we have our own set of          spiritual tools, and we can *continue to learn* how to use these          abilities or we can *choose not to* use them at all. No matter what          our age is, we can continue to acquire new spiritual attributes that can          help us in old or new situations. The *choice is always there*. I          saw that we always have the right attribute to help ourselves, though          we may not have recognized it or learned how to use it. We need to look          within. We need to trust our abilities; the right spiritual tool is always          there for us.

"…After watching the spirits trying to corral these two young people          together, my attention turned to other spirits making preparations to          go to earth. One exceptionally brilliant and dynamic spirit was just entering          his mother's womb. He had *chosen* to enter this world *mentally          handicapped*. He was very excited about this opportunity and was aware          of the growth he and his parents would achieve. The three of them had          bonded with each other and planned for this arrangement long before. He          *chose* to begin his mortal life at his *body's conception*,          and I watched his spirit move into the womb and enter the newly formed          life. He was anxious to feel the great love of his mortal parents.

"I learned that spirits can choose to enter their mothers' body at *any          stage* of her pregnancy. Once there, they immediately begin experiencing          mortality. *Abortion*, I was told, is *contrary* to that which          is natural. The spirit coming into the body feels a sense of rejection          and sorrow. It knows that the body was to be his, whether it was conceived          out of wedlock or was handicapped or was only strong enough to live a          few hours. But the spirit also feels compassion for its mother, knowing          that she made a decision based on the knowledge she had.

"I saw many spirits who would only come to the earth for a *short time*,          living only hours, or days after their birth. They were as excited as          the others, knowing that they had a *purpose* to fulfill. I understood          that their deaths had been appointed before their births--as were all          of ours. These spirits did not need the development that would result          from longer lives in mortality, and their deaths would provide *challenges*          that would help their parents grow. The grief that comes here is intense          but short. After we are united again, all pain is washed away, and only          the joy of our growth and togetherness is felt.
       "I was surprised at how many plans and decisions were made for the benefit          of others. We were all willing to make sacrifices for others. *Everything*          is done for the growth of the *spirit*--all experience, all gifts          and weaknesses are designed for this growth. The things of this world          matter little to us there--almost not at all. Everything is seen through          spiritual eyes.

"A time was established for each of us to complete our earthly education.          Some spirits would come only to be born, to give experience to *others*          and then pass quickly out of this world. Some would live to an old age          to complete their goals and benefit *others* by allowing them opportunities          to *serve*. Some would come to be our *leaders* or *followers*,          our soldiers, or our rich or poor, and the purpose for their coming would          be to *provide situations* and *relationships* that would allow          us to learn to *love*. *All* who would be led into our paths          would lead us to our ultimate achievement. We were to be tested under          challenging conditions to see how we would live the most important commandment          of all--to *love one another*. We are all collectively bonded to          each other while on earth, united in this one supreme purpose--to learn          to *love one another*.
       "Before this scene of the pre-earth life spirits was closed up, my attention          was drawn to another spirit. She was one of the most charming and delightful          beings I had seen yet. She was buoyant with energy and radiated a contagious          cheer to all around her. Watching her with wonder, I recognized that feeling          of a close bond between us and the love that I knew she felt for me. My          memory of this moment has been mostly blocked, but I knew that I would          never forget her, and there was no doubt that wherever she went she was          going to be somebody's special angel.

"During this view of the pre-mortal existence, I was impressed by the          *beauty* and *glory* of each spirit. I knew that I had been          there before, that each of us had, and that we had been filled with light          and beauty. Then the thought came to me, referring to us all: "If you          could see yourself before you were born, you would be amazed at your intelligence          and glory. Birth is a sleep and a forgetting."

LIFE BEFORE LIFE STORIES FROM CHILDREN THAT REMEMBER BEING IN HEAVEN BEFORE THEY WERE BORN AND WHAT THEY DID AND HOW SOME REMEMBER MEETING JESUS[/FONT]


----------



## Astroboy (Jul 10, 2009)

[FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]*The Mystery of Past Life Recall*[/FONT]    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   [FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]*Under hypnosis, numerous people recall the details of previous lives, even to the point of taking on the personalities of their former selves - and speaking in foreign languages!*[/FONT]  *[FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]I[/FONT]*[FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]n 1824, a nine-year-old boy named Katsugoro, the son of a Japanese farmer, told his sister that he believed he had a past life. According to his story, which is one of the earliest cases of past life recall on record, the boy vividly recalled that he had been the son of another farmer in another village and had died from the effects of smallpox in 1810. Katsugoro could remember dozens of specific events about his past life, including details about his family and the village where they lived, even though Katsugoro had never been there. He even remembered the time of his death, his burial and the time he spent before being reborn. The facts he related were subsequently verified by an investigation.[/FONT]
                 [FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]*Is       It Just Crytomnesia?*[/FONT]
                  [FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]Many       in the scientific community suspect that most cases of past life recall is       in fact a phenomenon known as cryptomnesia. This is an instance of       abnormal or extraordinary memory. In these cases a person, usually       under hypnosis, is able to recall with astonishing detail something he or       she has read, seen or heard for even the briefest of moments. It's as if       the brain has taken a photograph of that moment and stored it in the       subconscious. In one documented case, a psychiatrist's patient was amazed       when his hypnotized patient began writing a passage in an old form of       Latin. An investigation revealed that the patient had overseen the passage       in a book that someone sitting next to him in a library was reading.[/FONT]
      [FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]Past life recall is one of the most fascinating areas of unexplained human phenomena. As yet, science has been unable to prove or disprove its genuineness. Even many who have investigated claims of past life recall are unsure whether it is an historical recollection due to reincarnation or is a construction of information somehow received by the subconscious. Either possibility is remarkable. And like many areas of the paranormal, there is a propensity for fraud that the serious investigator must watch out for. It's important to be skeptical about such extraordinary claims, but the stories are nonetheless intriguing.[/FONT]
  [FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]Past life recall generally comes about spontaneously, more often with children than adults. Those who support the idea of reincarnation believe this is because children are closer to their past lives and that their minds have not been clouded or "written over" by their present lives. Adults who experience past life recall often do so as the result of some extraordinary experience, such as hypnosis, lucid dreaming or even a blow to the head.[/FONT]
  [FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]Here are some outstanding cases:[/FONT]
  [FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]*Virginia Tighe / Bridey Murphy
* Perhaps the most famous case of past life recall is that of Virginia Tighe who recalled her past life as Bridey Murphy. Virginia was the wife of a Virginia businessman in Pueblo, Colorado. While under hypnosis in 1952, she told Morey Bernstein, her therapist, that over 100 years ago she was an Irish woman named Bridget Murphy who went by the nickname of Bridey. During their sessions together, Bernstein marveled at detailed conversations with Bridey, who spoke with a pronounced Irish brogue and  spoke extensively of her life in 19th century Ireland. When Bernstein published his book about the case, The Search for Bridey Murphy in 1956, it became[/FONT]  [FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica] famous around the world and sparked an excited interest in the possibility of reincarnation. Over six sessions, Virginia revealed many details about Bridey's life, including her birth date in 1798, her childhood amid a Protestant family in the city of Cork, her marriage to Sean Brian Joseph McCarthy and even her own death at the age of 60 in 1858. As Bridey, she provided numerous specifics, such as names, dates, places, events, shops and songs - things Virginia was always surprised about when she awoke from the hypnosis. But could these details be verified? The results of many investigations were mixed. Much of what Bridey said was consistent with the time and place, and it seemed inconceivable that someone who had never been to Ireland could provide so many details with such confidence. However, journalists could find no historical record of Bridey Murphy - not her birth, her family, her marriage, nor her death. Believers supposed that this was merely due to the poor recordkeeping of the time. But critics discovered inconsistencies in Bridey's speech and also learned that Virginia had grown up near -  and had known well - an Irish woman named Bridle Corkell, and that she was quite likely the inspiration for "Bridey Murphy." There are flaws with this theory, too, however, keeping the case of Bridey Murphy an intriguing mystery.[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]*Monica / John Wainwright
* In 1986, a woman known by the pseudonym "Monica" underwent hypnosis by psychotherapist Dr. Garrett Oppenheim. Monica believed she discovered a previous existence as a man named John Ralph Wainwright who lived in the southwestern U.S. She knew that John grew up in Wisconsin, Arizona and had vague memories of brothers and sisters. As a young man he became a deputy sheriff and married the daughter of a bank president. According the Monica's "memory," John was killed in the line of duty - shot by three men he had once sent to jail - and died on July 7, 1907.[/FONT]


----------



## Astroboy (Jul 10, 2009)

[FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]*Sujith / Sammy
* Born in Sri Lanka (formerly Ceylon), Sujith was barely old enough to speak when he began to tell his family of a previous life as a man named Sammy. Sammy, he said, had lived eight miles to the south in the village of Gorakana. Sujith told of Sammy's life as a railroad worker and as a dealer of a bootleg whiskey called arrack. After an argument with his wife, Maggie, Sammy stormed out of his house and got drunk, and while walking along a busy highway was struck by a truck and killed. Young Sujith often demanded to be taken to Gorakana and had an abnormal taste for cigarettes and arrack. Sjuth's family had never been to Gorakana and hadn't known anyone that fit Sammy's description, yet, being Buddhists, were believers in reincarnation and therefore not completely surprised by the boy's story. Investigations, including one conducted by a professor of psychiatry from the University of Virginia, confirmed as many as 60 of the details of the life of Sammy Fernando who indeed had lived and died (six months before Sujith's birth) just as Sujith had  said. When Sujith was introduced to Sammy's family, he surprised them with his familiarity with them and his knowledge of their pet names. This is one of the strongest cases of reincarnation on record.[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]*Famous       Believers in
      Past Lives*[/FONT]​                  [FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]•       General George S. Patton believed that he had been a soldier in many       previous lives, including in the service of Alexander the Great.
      • Benjamin Franklin may have been professing his belief in       reincarnation when he wrote that he would return "in a new and more       elegant edition, revised and corrected by the author." 
      • Thomas Edison and Henry Ford were contemporaries and       both professed believers in past lives.
      • Edgar Cayce, the American psychic, believed that he was a       resident of Atlantis in one previous life.[/FONT]
     [FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]*Dream Recall
* Hypnosis isn't the only method by which past lives are recalled. A Britsh woman was distressed by a recurring dream in which she, as a child, and another child with whom she was playing, fell from a high gallery in their home to their deaths. She vividly remembered the black and white checked marble floor on which they died. She repeated the dream to several of her friends. Sometime later, the woman was visiting an old house that had a reputation for being haunted. With its black and white marble floor, the house immediately was recognized by the woman as the scene of the deaths in her dreams. She subsequently learned that a small brother and sister really had fallen to their deaths in the house. Was she recalling a past life, or had she somehow psychically tuned in to this dramatic history?[/FONT]
  [FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]*Graham Huxtable / Arnall Bloxham
* Another fascinating case of past life regression took place in Wales where Graham Huxtable, a mild-mannered swimming instructor, was placed under hypnosis by hypnotist Arnall Bloxham. In a trance, Huxtable not just recalled a past life, he seemed to actually become a man named Ben, a boisterous gunner on an 18th century British frigate called Aggie. While inhabited by the personality of Ben, Huxtable would call out orders to the men on the ship in a heavy accent and use obscure nautical terminology. He even relived every moment of a battle in which he eventually suffered an injury to his leg. Bloxham had difficulty bringing Huxtable out of trance, but when he did, the man complained of a pain in his leg. And when Bloxham replayed a recording of the session, Huxtable was astonished at what he heard, recalling nothing of his experience under the trance. Although experts could verify the terms and language that "Ben" used, they could not find records of a ship named Aggie nor of the ship's captain he had named. Past life recall... or a case of multiple personality?[/FONT]
  [FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]*T.E. / Jensen Jacoby
* In 1958, a woman who in this case was identified only as T.E., underwent hypnosis by her husband, a medical doctor and experimenter with past life regression. Once in a trance state, T.E.'s voice deepened to one that was distinctly male and she declared in broken English that she was a farmer named Jensen Jacoby who lived in the 17th century. T.E.'s speech was peppered with Swedish words, a language that she and her husband swore she did not know. After six hypnotic sessions, T.E. was talking exclusively in Swedish, even conversing fluently with several Swedish persons that her husband had brought in to witness the phenomenon. These native Swedes confirmed that she was speaking a somewhat archaic form of Swedish that would have been spoken at the time Jensen said he had lived.[/FONT]  
  [FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]  These are just a few of the more well-known examples of past life recall. Those who practice past life regression therapy today claim that it has certain benefits. They say it can shed light on present life personal issues and relationships and can even help to heal the wounds suffered in a past life.[/FONT][FONT=verdana, geneva, helvetica]Reincarnation has also been one of the central tenets of many Eastern religions, and one can return to this existence in a new physical form, whether it is human, animal or even vegetable. The form one takes, it is believed, is determined by the law of karma - that the higher or lower form one takes is due to one's behavior in the previous life. The concept of past lives is also one of the beliefs of L. Ron Hubbard's Scientology, which states that "past lives are suppressed by the painfulness of the memory of those former existences. To restore the memory of one's whole existence, it is necessary to bring one up to being able to confront such experiences."  [/FONT]


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jul 11, 2009)

BUT they are all HUMAN life forms ?? Has there been any single instance of someone recalling that he was a buffalo or a dog of some neighbour ?? OR a Shark in the ocean..or snake..or polar bear in antartica...or royal elephant of king of thailand ?? any one care to comment ? There are 42 million joons on water and 42 milliion on dry land....has there been any cross joon transfer ??


----------



## Astroboy (Jul 11, 2009)

The Convoluted Universe: Book 2 - Google Books

Life in non-human bodies


----------



## Astroboy (Jul 11, 2009)

World Mysteries - Near Death Experience, Life After Death & Reincarnation


----------



## Astroboy (Jul 14, 2009)

YouTube - 11 year old boy reincarnated? What about you, are you an old soul too?


----------



## Astroboy (Jul 14, 2009)

YouTube - Jenny Finds Her Past Life Children - Conclusion


----------



## Astroboy (Jul 29, 2009)

YouTube - People come into your life for a reason


----------



## vsgrewal48895 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Sabds to ponder upon;*

Guru Nanak Answers in Raag Gauri about life:

ਸਹਜੇ ਆਵੈ ਸਹਜੇ ਜਾਇ॥ ਮਨ ਤੇ ਉਪਜੈ ਮਨ ਮਾਹਿ ਸਮਾਇ ॥ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਮੁਕਤੋ ਬੰਧੁ ਨ ਪਾਇ ॥ ਸਬਦੁ ਬੀਚਾਰਿ ਛੁਟੈ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਇ ॥ 

_Sehjė āvai sehjė jā¬ė.Man ṯė upjai man māhi samā¬ė.Gurmukẖ mukṯo banḏẖ na pā¬ė.Sabaḏ bīcẖār cẖẖutai har nā¬ė._

With intuitive ease, we come, and with intuitive ease, we depart. From the mind, we originate, and into the mind, we are absorbed. As Guru willed, we are liberated, and are not bound. Contemplating the Word of the Sabd, we are emancipated through the Name of the Akal Purkh. 

ਸਬਦਿ ਮਰੈ ਫਿਰਿ ਮਰਣੁ ਨ ਹੋਇ ॥ ਬਿਨੁ ਮੂਏ ਕਿਉ ਪੂਰਾ ਹੋਇ ॥

_Sabaḏ marai fir maraṇ na ho¬ė. Bin mū¬ė ki¬o pūrā ho¬ė._

One, who dies in the Word of the Sabd, shall never again have to die. Without such a death, how can one attain perfection?-----Guru Nanak Raag Gauri, AGGS, Page, 152 & 153

Guru Nanak & Guru Ramdas leaves the future to Akal Purkh in Raag Gauri:

ਕਿਰਤੁ ਪਇਆ ਨਹ ਮੇਟੈ ਕੋਇ ॥ਕਿਆ ਜਾਣਾ ਕਿਆ ਆਗੈ ਹੋਇ ॥ਜੋ ਤਿਸੁ ਭਾਣਾ ਸੋਈ ਹੂਆ ॥ਅਵਰੁ ਨ ਕਰਣੈ ਵਾਲਾ ਦੂਆ ॥ਨਾ ਜਾਣਾ ਕਰਮ ਕੇਵਡ ਤੇਰੀ ਦਾਤਿ ॥ਕਰਮੁ ਧਰਮੁ ਤੇਰੇ ਨਾਮ ਕੀ ਜਾਤਿ ॥ 

_Kiraṯ pa¬i¬ā nah mėtai ko¬ė.Ki¬ā jāṇā ki¬ā āgai ho¬ė.Jo ṯis bẖāṇā so¬ī hū¬ā.Avar na karṇai vālā ḏū¬ā. Nā jāṇā karam kėvad ṯėrī ḏāṯ.Karam ḏẖaram ṯėrė nām kī jāṯ._ 

Past actions cannot be erased. What do we know of what will happen hereafter? Whatever pleases the Akal Purkh shall happen. There is no other Doer. I do not know about karma, or how great Your gifts are. The karma of actions, the righteousness, social class and status, are contained within Your Name.-----Guru Nanak, Raag Gauri, AGGS, Page, 154-1 & 2

ਹਮ ਜਾਨਿਆ ਕਛੂ ਨ ਜਾਨਹ ਆਗੈ ਜਿਉ ਹਰਿ ਰਾਖੈ ਤਿਉ ਠਾਢੇ ॥ ਹਮ ਭੂਲ ਚੂਕ ਗੁਰ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਧਾਰਹੁ ਜਨ ਨਾਨਕ ਕੁਤਰੇ ਕਾਢੇ ॥

_Ham jāni¬ā kacẖẖū na jānah āgai ji¬o har rākẖai ṯi¬o ṯẖādẖė. Ham bẖūl cẖūk gur kirpā ḏẖārahu jan Nānak kuṯrė kādẖė._

I know nothing, and I do not know the future; as the Akal Purkh keeps me, so do I stand. For my failings and mistakes, O Guru, grant me Your Grace; servant Nanak is Your obedient dog.-----Guru Ram Das, Raag Gauri Poorbi, AGGS, Page, 171-5


ਆਗਾਹਾ ਕੂ ਤ੍ਰਾਘਿ ਪਿਛਾ ਫੇਰਿ ਨ ਮੁਹਡੜਾ ॥ ਨਾਨਕ ਸਿਝਿ ਇਵੇਹਾ ਵਾਰ ਬਹੁੜਿ ਨ ਹੋਵੀ ਜਨਮੜਾ ॥

_Āgāhā kū ṯarāgẖ picẖẖā fėr na muhadṛā. Nānak sijẖ ivėhā vār bahuṛ na hovī janamṛā._

Look ahead; don't look back over your shoulders to the past. O Nanak, be successful this time, as there is no birth again.-----Guru Arjan, Raag Maru-Dakhnay, AGGS, Page, 1096-12


ਮੋਹਿ ਬੈਰਾਗੁ ਭਇਓ ॥ ਇਹੁ ਜੀਉ ਆਇ ਕਹਾ ਗਇਓ॥ਪੰਚ ਤਤੁ ਮਿਲਿ ਕਾਇਆ ਕੀਨ੍ਹ੍ਹੀ ਤਤੁ ਕਹਾ ਤੇ ਕੀਨੁ ਰੇ ॥ਕਰਮ ਬਧ ਤੁਮ ਜੀਉ ਕਹਤ ਹੌ ਕਰਮਹਿ ਕਿਨਿ ਜੀਉ ਦੀਨੁ ਰੇ ॥

_Mohi bairāg bẖa▫i▫o. Ih jī▫o ā▫e kahā ga▫i▫o. Pancẖ ṯaṯ mil kā▫i▫ā kīnĥī ṯaṯ kahā ṯe kīn re. Karam baḏẖ ṯum jī▫o kahaṯ hou karmėh kin jī▫o ḏīn re._ 

I have become sad, wondering where the soul comes from, and where it goes. The body is formed from the union of the five tatvas; but where were the five tatvas created? You say that the soul is tied to its karma, but who gave karma to the body?-----Kabir in Raag Gond on Soul, AGGS, Page, 870

Virinder S. Grewal


----------



## harbansj24 (Jul 30, 2009)

As I understand (within my severe limits) by listening to Kathas sitting in  Sangat and by reading Guru Nanak Chamatkar by Bhai Vir Singh ji, the human birth is a gift bestowed on us by Akal Purakh and we must not wither it in pursuits of wasteful gratifications but concentrate on purifying the soul to bring it to the stage of becomming a Jeevan Mukat. And that it is not necessary to know or understand what we were before this birth. This is the sole aim of human birth.

This wondrous process is described   ecstatically by Bhai Vir Singh ji in his fabulous work and incomparable work.

*It is a real pity that the great works of Bhai Vir Singh ji lie unexposed to large majority of Sikhs themselves, let alone the world at large.*


----------



## Astroboy (Jul 30, 2009)

> *It is a real pity that the great works of Bhai Vir Singh ji lie unexposed to large majority of Sikhs themselves, let alone the world at large.*



Bhai Ji,

I would appreciate if you could start a new thread on Gurmat Vichaar on Bhai Vir Singh's Guru Nanak Chamatkar and/or his other works.


----------

